# Tresaison Foxtrot (tracing not stolen)



## jackessex (12 February 2012)

hi all wondering what happened to this mare,foaled 2002,sire Dance with wolves.reg with british appaloosa society,big mare lovely temperment my freind owned her and was wondering how she is doing.I can find her on ned but i know some of you are great at finding horses 
any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## cally6008 (12 February 2012)

Contact British Appaloosa Society, ask if they have current owner details, ask if they will forward email or letter to current owners for you

Other than that, who did your friend sell her to and when ?


----------



## sahiba2001 (27 February 2012)

Hi there,

I would love to know what happened to Foxtrot too.  The lovely man I sold her to at weaning very sadly died I believe and so she was sold on.  

If you find out anything please do let me know......

Lesley (Tresaison Stud)


----------



## jackessex (28 February 2012)

sahiba2001 said:



			Hi there,

I would love to know what happened to Foxtrot too.  The lovely man I sold her to at weaning very sadly died I believe and so she was sold on.  

If you find out anything please do let me know......

Lesley (Tresaison Stud)
		
Click to expand...

hi my friend was the person who brought her from that man!!
she was such a lovely mare,but my friend wanted a dressage horse and "foxy" wanted to jump!!!she had a fab pop in her and really loved it and my friend didnt like leaving the floor  
she had her till she was about 6 i think then sold her to a lady that wanted to do rc stuff then   lost touch,she still regrets selling her as she was so lovely,i rode out with her every day and she used to "babysit" my youngsters.she was HUGE aswell .ive got some pics somewhere when i get a minute i will post them.


----------

